# CSS Trio12 - ported sonotube build



## ml92 (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

New to the forum, it's impressive the amount of information viewable on this site. I've managed to get a trio12 and a piece of sonotube with port from another member. I bought a pa500 amp from css. I've been told I should ask for some help on here about dimensions for this build. The sonotube is 16" diameter and the pvc ill be using is 6" diameter. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
-Miles


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

How big is this Sono tube? 16" x?

Will this subwoofer be used for HT or just music?


----------



## ml92 (May 16, 2012)

Right now its about 5' tall, but I'm looking to find out the correct volume for the given sub and amp to properly tune it to around 19 or 20hz. I can then cut it down to the proper size. Primarily home theatre but both will be used.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Well 20hz is your wanted tune so that helps.

Well a quick look with a 6" port you are looking at 43" for a diameter length. How tall do you want this sub to be?


----------



## ml92 (May 16, 2012)

Ideally it would be a small unit but I would rather have it sound right and be a larger piece than the other way around. The endcaps I'm planning will be 3/4" mdf tripled up with 2 layers being sunk into the sonotube on both port side and driver side. So that will take up some volume, also I guess port length is a factor as well.


----------

